# Common Problems



## Tek (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm looking to be buying my first car soon, and it's more than likely going to be a 240 sx. I'm just wondering what kind of common problems I can be expecting from the car. Obviously it won't be new from the factory, but it'll be new to me, and there lays the problem: I have no idea about what the issues are with this car. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Search button would help you, but it really depends on where you live.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

basic maintenance would be a good idea with any used car.

change belts, plugs, etc. flush what you can. change the oil ASAP. etc.

simple stuff


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

Where do you live?

I have TWO 92 240sx coupes (SE, 5spd's, no moonroofs  )

I need to sell one


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

oh btw, to answer your question...

in this yr, i've had:
92 SE coupe
93 base coupe
89 coupe
92 SE coupe
and a 92 SE coupe...

So that's 5 240's in a 4 month period.. lol

And the problems I ran into were:
irradic idle problems
shifter's lose 
all my power antenna's never worked
usually bad paint


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

how much you sellin those S13's for... i've always wanted one... 

oh, and I have your amp ready whenever you want to pick it up. I might have to come to you and check out these S13's... hehe


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

haha.. cool chris.

I'm sending you a pm


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

chris.. empty you box!


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

runyun I take it you live in Tx?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yes we do...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

CHRIS! JOIN US 240 BOYS! RWD IS THE WAY TO GO!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

as soon as the max is paid off...

S13 Coupe!


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Stupid big country....

I want a S13 sooooo bady! I gave up on trying to find a coupe around here now I'll settle for a fastback(they're also growin' on me  )


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what's wrong with fastbacks??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

heheh u got caps like me  fastbacks are arrow dynamic


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

yessir.. in TX like Chris (bluebob) said.

nothings wrong with a fastback.. everyone has their preferences, but i will only drive a coupe =)

Here's one of the coupes I have for sale!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'll take a fastback over a coupe any day. the coupes just dont look right to me. i think they look funny with a trunk and pop-up headlights. dont get me wrong, i'd buy one, but it would get the S13 front-end conversion.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Yeah if I ever do end up buying a coupe I'm gonna save up to do the S13 conversion ASAP. If I got a fastback that would be lower down my list, intake/exhaust, and suspension would be my first priorities. But no matter what I do it's gonna get a S13 conversion, and I just think S13 coupes look totally kickass even though the fastback are growin' on my quite a bit....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i think the S13 front end on a fastback would look really bad personally. i dont think it would look good at all. just my 2cents tho.


----------

